# Homemade reptile backgrounds.



## creepy creatures (Aug 18, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures of some of the backgrounds I am building at the moment. I am currently building a Flintstones style bedrock town for my leos. I will post some of those pics soon.

This one is the castle I built, It seperates up into pieces for ease of cleaning.










This forest took a while longer to make due to the detail of the bark I had to carve out.










Hope you all like. Its a bit of a messy job but the results are worth it in the end.


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

very nice! I wish I had the patience :whistling2:


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

From what I can tell they look really good. But they are tiny pictures lol


----------



## creepy creatures (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah sorry about the size I will put some bigger pics on today.


----------



## creepy creatures (Aug 18, 2009)

Right I changed the pictures so there bigger. This one is the forrest scene.


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

That's better. They look really good! Bet they weren't too time consuming! lol


----------



## creepy creatures (Aug 18, 2009)

There not too bad to do. They took about 4 evenings to do so about 16 hrs each in total. Lots of fun to do even if i'm not very arty.


----------



## reptilestar101 (Aug 15, 2008)

They look really good can't wait to see the _Flintstones_ one :2thumb:


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

has someone been on lizard ladscapes lol look alot like his ones do, very good none the less


----------



## creepy creatures (Aug 18, 2009)

Haha I had started with simple rock backgrounds but I did get a bit of inspiration from him.


----------



## nightbreed (Oct 9, 2009)

WOW looking really good 
your getting me tempted to try


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

creepy creatures said:


> There not too bad to do. They took about 4 evenings to do so about 16 hrs each in total. Lots of fun to do even if i'm not very arty.


Wow these look ace, how can you say your not arty!!! Also you must be a wizard to produce master pieces like those, our recent viv build took forever!!! Keep you the good work and cant wait to see some more pictures when complete with lizards. :2thumb:


----------

